# Peace Warrior, sci-fi military with a time travel element



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

*PEACE WARRIOR - $2.99*

_Peace Warrior_ combines elements of Robert Heinlein's _Starship Troopers_ with H.G. Wells' _The Time Machine_ and _The War of the Worlds_.

It's the mid-21st century when Sergeant First Class Grant Justice is killed during an ambush on an enemy tank column.

Six hundred years later, his body is retrieved from the frozen, arctic lake where he perished. Re-animated by a team of scientists, Grant awakens to a civilization that has abolished war. A civilization that has outlawed violence and cherishes Peace above all else. A civilization that has been enslaved by an alien race called the Minith.

Grant is humankind's final hope against the alien menace. He must be&#8230; the Peace Warrior.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Available for the Kindle at: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UHVYQE


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Steve, and congratulations on your book! Looks like an interesting premise.

We haven't got a lot of rules to follow here, but there are some.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, Ann.  I did a little homework, noticed your replies to other new threads, and already bookmarked the thread.  I do have a question, though, so PM incoming!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Sales have been okay, but not great.  So...  price drop to $0.99.  I'd much rather have the readers than the royalties.

Also, the paperback should be available soon.  The proof copy is en route for my review.  Exciting stuff!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you and I hope you enjoy it!  I would love to hear your feedback -- good, bad, or indifferent.  Anything I can use to improve my writing or hone the story is always welcome.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alright, I like the premise enough that I'll close my eyes and go with it...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> Alright, I like the premise enough that I'll close my eyes and go with it...


That's the spirit, Groggy1!

You may have to open your eyes to read it, but I'm hesitantly confident that you won't be disappointed. Hesitant, because it's newly published and hasn't received any reviews yet (other than from my beta readers.) Confident, because I think it's a good story.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome Steven!  Your book sounds intriguing.  Off to download sample.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Deb Martin said:


> Welcome Steven! Your book sounds intriguing. Off to download sample.


Thanks, Deb.

I love the entire Kindle experience. The "process" by which I buy and read books has completely changed. For example, I followed the links in your signature and was immediately intrigued by your Dark Future series. I've downloaded samples...


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Thanks, Deb.
> 
> I love the entire Kindle experience. The "process" by which I buy and read books has completely changed. For example, I followed the links in your signature and was immediately intrigued by your Dark Future series. I've downloaded samples...


Nice - thanks very much.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Peace Warrior sounds like a fantastic read. I've downloaded a sample and tagged your book.

Sandy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Enjoyed the book and placed a review on it at Amazon. Thanks for an enjoyable read.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Tagged your book as well. In case you don't know about tags, they are very helpful for readers to find subjects they like - the more hits on a certain tag the higher your book will show up in the queue. You should definitely jump on the tagging thread in the "Writers Cafe". Here's the thread. You'll get the hang of it very quickly.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.3100.html


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Deb & Sandy, thanks for the info on tagging. I will follow your link to the thread and educate myself on the process.



intinst said:


> Enjoyed the book and placed a review on it at Amazon. Thanks for an enjoyable read.


Hah... I'm giddy. Giddy, I tell ya!

Thanks so much for the read and for the nice review!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Steven,

great sample, just 1-clicked it.

Deb


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, Deb!  I'm about halfway through with my most recent read.  I will check out the samples of your novellas after that.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Steven - you tagged my book and I never said thankyou (on "share my pleasure") - so thankyou, and since I'm an H.G Wells fan, I'm off to sample your book.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, Daphne.  I hope you enjoy it.  Interestingly enough, I just received my second review today!  Another 4-star...  

Let me know how you like the sample.  It doesn't seem to be in your preferred genre, if your own book is any indication, but ya never know!

Take care,
Steve


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

The paperback version of _Peace Warrior_ is now available at Createspace and Amazon. The e-book version is still the best value at only $2.99!

Thanks to all who have read it so far!

Steve


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Sales are going well.  Just received my fourth review -- all four are 4-stars.  

I've tweaked the story a bit based on the previous comments from reviewers about some passages of stilted dialogue.  Those were good comments and made me realize I had not adequately described on the page what I was hearing in my mind.  This error on my part was causing my readers to stumble about in the dark in some places.  As a result, I've hung a few lanterns to light the path.  It's amazing how a few paragraphs sprinkled throughout the book can improve it so much.  Thanks to all who reviewed and helped me make this improvement!

Steve


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

There you go!! Fun read, hopefully there is more to come!!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> There you go!! Fun read, hopefully there is more to come!!


Thanks for the nice review! I wish I had the revised version up before you read it. I think the few additions (literally less than 200 words) really improve it.

Steve


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Received my first *5-star* review today. Very exciting! Today is also the best single sales day I've had so far. Here are my Amazon Bestsellers Rankings as of this morning:

* #916* Paid in Kindle Store

* #13* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure

* #7* in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

* #3* in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

My previous best was #33 in the last category. Exciting stuff for a author!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Congratulations Steve!  That's awesome.

Deb


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Youngest son (13) said... "Tell the dude to start writing, he's got a


Spoiler



shitload


 more to do...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> Youngest son (13) said... "Tell the dude to start writing, he's got a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


OMG, that is funny. That's the best review ever!

Tell your son, I will get right on it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Wednesday: Steven L. Hawk - Peace Warrior

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

_Peace Warrior_ is today's feature on The Frugal Kindle blog spot. Kinda cool! Link: http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com/


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like a good read ~ just purchased to take with me on vacation.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ljloula said:


> Looks like a good read ~ just purchased to take with me on vacation.


It is a good read, I'll bet you enjoy it!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words, intinst! 

Laurie, I hope you enjoy it.  Have a great vacation.  Hopefully, you're going someplace fantastic... or staying home for some needed down time.  I love both of those options...


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on your book's continued success, Steven!

I had some trouble finding the articles you posted, since they'd fallen off the front page of both sites, so here are some direct links to those articles:

Peace Warrior featured on The Indie spotlight:
http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=2609

Peace Warrior featured on The Frugal Kindle:
http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com/2010/09/peace-warrior-steven-l-hawk-299.html

You can go back and edit the earlier posts with these new links, to make it easier for people to find the articles without searching.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the assist, Joe.  I should have done that on my own!

I fixed the link for the Frugal Kindle.  The other was posted by Ed.  But since you've got it in your post, I should be good to go.

Take care,
S.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

*Peace Warrior* just received another 5-star review today. That make 7 reviews in total: 2 five-star, 4 four-star and 1 three-star.

It's also having a good day in the rankings. Here are rankings and categories as of just a few moment ago:

#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#18 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure

Thanks to all who have bought the book. I hope you have enjoyed it!

Steve


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I received a very nice email from a reader yesterday -- said he enjoyed the book and wanted to know if a sequel was in the works.  I replied, telling him I was currently in process of a follow up.  I also asked if he would mind posting a review on Amazon.  Well, he promptly posted a very nice review -- my third 5-star.  

I have to say that, for an author, this is what makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Peace Warrior just received another 5-star review.  Total count:  

5-star - 5
4-star - 4
3-star - 1
2-star - 0
1-star - 0

Thanks to everyone who has read the book!  Happy Holidays!

Steve


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

A few milestones to mention:

_Peace Warrior_ in the *Indie eBook Hall of Fame*: https://sites.google.com/site/indiehof/sff

My first *5-star review on Barnes & Noble*: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/product.aspx?ean=2940011848155#TABS

My first *1-star review on Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/Peace-Warrior-ebook/product-reviews/B003UHVYQE/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

I could have done without that last one!


----------



## JLGentry (Nov 19, 2009)

Steve, I just bought the book for my Kindle.  It is funny how this forum can lead you on a route of discovery and it was through one of your comments in another thread that led me to your book.  I'm looking forward to a good read and hope to contribute a good review when I'm done.

I take it that sales have started to improve over time.  I'm just using the high ratings as an indicator.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, Jerry.  I hope you enjoy the book and look forward to hearing your feedback!

Just FYI, I hope to finish writing the initial draft of the sequel this weekend.  Then it gets sent off to my editor and a few beta readers.  Plus, my cover artist should be almost finished with the cover soon.  Anyway, with luck and some hard work, I hope to have it ready for publication by early- to mid-April.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Thanks, Jerry. I hope you enjoy the book and look forward to hearing your feedback!
> 
> Just FYI, I hope to finish writing the initial draft of the sequel this weekend. Then it gets sent off to my editor and a few beta readers. Plus, my cover artist should be almost finished with the cover soon. Anyway, with luck and some hard work, I hope to have it ready for publication by early- to mid-April.


Very glad to hear there will be a sequel!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

intinst said:


> Very glad to hear there will be a sequel!


Thank you! I know we discussed this at one point, but are you still interested in being a Beta Reader?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Steven, I'll have to check it out.  A great concept-- as doing away with warriors could have unexpected consequences.  I was Special Forces and also in the 1st Cav division where I commanded a platoon of mechanized infantry.  I have to admit mechanized was more dangerous to the body than being airborne.  There is nothing soft on a tank or armored personnel carrier.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Bob, if you read it, I hope you enjoy it.

As for mech being more dangerous, I will take your word for it.  As a military intel guy, I never got too close to tanks or APCs.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

The third volume of the Peace Warrior Trilogy has been completed and is currently with my editor. I hope to have it published by the end of this month. It will be titled *Peace World*, and is the best in the series, IMO. If you enjoyed the first two, I think you'll really like this one.

Happy reading!

Steve


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Peace World is now available on Amazon.  Follow the link in my signature!


----------

